

Show HN: LiveRover, Visual Event Discovery (Weekend Project) - jack7890
http://liverover.com/

======
jack7890
I built this about a week ago while experimenting with the new SeatGeek Dev
Platform, which we announced today. Would love any thoughts/feedback.

Github repo is here: <https://github.com/jack7890/LiveRover>

~~~
j_s
nice!

would be nice to jump to location (auto-geo-ip @ start / enter zip code?) &
close popup details (they start covering each other up)

~~~
jack7890
Yeah, good call, I need to add that. I'm not a big fan of HTML5 geolocation
b/c it's so easy to miss, so I'll either do it via IP or add a zip code box.

------
asawilliams
pretty awesome in such a short time. great job! I would like to have two
controls at the top though: location and calendar. I would rather have a
calendar control than a text input, but I do like having the next and previous
buttons. It would also be nice to filter based on event type too. Again, nice
job!

------
markbao
The tooltips need to close when you click another one.

~~~
jack7890
Agreed. I was surprised that was the Google Maps JS default behavior. I'll add
that.

